# **Psst** Over here!



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes! Finally got the stupid camera and USB port to work! :lol:

Please critique Sunny's confo  

I know there's probably nothing superior, but I'm not great when it comes to conformation, so if you would, I'd be happy if you could tell me any faults, pluses, etc. I don't care; be as mean as you want. Pictures might be a bit big. I forgot to resize them.

















^ He might seem a bit downhill on this one because his butt appears to be sitting on a grade.. Not sure.









Legs: He he, I dunno why I did this, but hey! There _may_ be something wrong..









Thanks


----------



## trashcanchaser (Sep 21, 2009)

he is very pretty to me. i love tricolored horses. his rearend seems lower than his withers and in the !st pic (could very well be the pic) his neck seems short and the angle of his shoulder seems abit steep. his legs look pretty good. over all i like him pretty well.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I have no critique but he is very handsome and his white is SO white!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Oh, yes I hate his neck. 

_HATE_ it. 

If he ever bucks I'm going to go flying


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

^ hehe I know what you mean! I ride an "intersting" pony, with no withers or neck! Like Caren said its like sitting on one of those jumbo exersise balls, nothing infront and nothing behind. Her one peice of advice to me was feet on the steering wheel!:lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's actually pretty nicely built. His neck isn't extremely short in my opinion. 

If he disappears, I didn't do it...Lol!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, you guys. Thanks 

He gets LOTS of baths in the summer, but stays mostly clean in the winter; probably because his poop is too cold to sleep on, lol!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

bumpity bump 

Need a critique guys...


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

He looks good to me!

He is pretty!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

He has a short neck.. 

Anyone want to add? No? I feel so unloved, lol  Just kidding.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

His neck is rather proportional I think, the pictures just don't do him justice. He's a bit steep in the shoulder which may be what you think is wrong with his neck. I'm more concerned about the total lack of muscling on his topline though. Is he young? He's not underweight he just looks like his back bone is sticking out. I like a nice solid, flat back and that takes good feed, conditioning and correct posture. If he had a more solid topline he would be a very nice looking horse although all that white makes me cringe!! You're very brave haha. I like my brown horses...


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

He's 9.

Bony _topline_? Wow, I've been working on him _loseing_ weight. I guess we can quit worrying about that now...

I haven't been able to ride at all this summer (well, not at ALL but not nearly as much as I do in the winter). I ride a LOT in the winter. He gets very buff 

Thanks a bunch :]


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's some random pics from today. Obviously this isn't his normal Aussie saddle pad. I for some reason couldn't find it so I used this uber-too-small english one instead.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok, I'll give a critique...lol. He's beautiful. I love SSH's as well. Bet ya didn't know that...lol.

-Ok, personally I like his nec, it looks good, but he is slightly thick in the throatlatch, and he is built to much on the bottom side of his neck, needs more on top. He has a pretty, very TWH looking head, his withers and shoulders are good, but his pasterns are a little steep and he is a little camped under in the front. He looks pretty straight through his hind legs, and his shoulder and hip are pretty equal, making him well balanced. And his top to underline looks decent, but going along with his neck, he needs more collection. 

Overall, I really like him!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Collection, eh? Well, I haven't been riding as often so that could be a reason.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He seems TWH-tastic to me. It seems like all of them kinda look like you took the front half of a big horse and stuck it to the butt of a smaller one( if you dont get what i mean take a piece of paper and cover him up from head to hips.. looks like the butt end of a small horse doesnt it, now cover his butt up..looks like hed have a ****** but doesnt it!):lol:. He is a very well formed boy.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I meant the same thing as xEquestrianx I just didn't say it as well. And the last pictures you posted make his shoulder look more proportional. He doesn't need weight put on he just needs muscle tone through his topline to fill him out and strengthen him. Hope that makes better sense than my earlier post, also I would not try to take any more weight off of him I would try to start building muscle and he will bulk up when you do that. As long as he doesn't get a "beer gut" then I wouldn't worry about his weight. I will post a picture of my "pregnant gelding" as a funny example of what I mean.


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

when I look at a confirmation on a horse I am only intrested at that time is soundness- "Is the the horse sound?" He looks sound to me, we all cant have halter horses- dont know if I would want one, I want a horse I can ride, and I mean ride- jump logs, wade water, up and down hills with steep inclines, chase off bandits if I need to( oh sorry to many westerns last night on t.v.) looks good to me-


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Muscle, yes. I will be right on that this winter


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess this has turned into a 'Show Off Sunny!' thread.  

From today:


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

No critique here, but he is sooo handsome!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aw, thank you!

Your guy is a cutie too! Love his tail!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Buahahah!








































































































































Randomness


----------

